# Blue water north of the steps 7/11 saturday



## user6993 (Feb 15, 2009)

Just thought I would let any one that is interested know about the blue water just north on the steps. We posted our bottom trip today in the offshore section but I thought we would mention that the water was Blue NOT greenest blue but Blue. Lots of surface activites schools upon schools of bontios being worked. We did not have any trolling gear aboard so we did not try to jig any make shift up. The water was blue in to around 25 miles off the beach. Just thought you all might want to know this. Gene Team Recess


----------



## eddy2419 (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks for the report! That is very encouraging to hear.


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

I hear a lot on here about blue water, green water, blue green water, etc. Obviously that affects fishing conditions, but I havent been able to glean from the posts yet exactly what that means... What makes the water blue vs green, temperature? Sediment? How does it affect fishing? Id love to actually hear someone talk about this who has experience. I have not been out that far yet, but would like to at some point. Im still in 'learnin' mode.


----------



## Magic236 (Oct 1, 2007)

Tuna and billfish require massive amounts of oxygen. The real blue water is salty and carries higher oxygen content. Freshwater run off is what greens the water up and lessens the water's oxygen content. Offshore fish can be caught in green water, but it is not nearly as goodas fishing in cobalt blue water.


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

thanks for the report. I normally use Hilton's and terrafin's chloro images to keep an eye on things, but they have not had a clear satellite image for nearly a week now. We are fishing the Monkey Boat later this month and blue water sure would be nice!

MScontender


----------



## Pourman1 (Oct 4, 2007)

How close to the beach did the Bluewater turn to green ?? ... were there any weedlines closer to shore on your way in ?? ... it's about that time of year when we get a push of Bluewater that comes close to shore , wanting to get there by Kayak :letsdrink ...


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

> *Pourman1 (7/12/2009)*How close to the beach did the Bluewater turn to green ?? ... were there any weedlines closer to shore on your way in ?? ... it's about that time of year when we get a push of Bluewater that comes close to shore , wanting to get there by Kayak :letsdrink ...


Sorry there was no weed lines offshore. Very few flyers,just a few small sticks. The water started to change color at around 25 miles from the beach. Offshore around 62 miles out in 700 feet, was a 400 feet thermocline. I would imagine a rip was some were close within of 15 miles. Can't offer any more then that. Gene


----------



## seeryfly (Jul 13, 2009)

Man, we must have missed it. Sure didn't see it out there like you described....


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

> *seeryfly (7/12/2009)*Man, we must have missed it. Sure didn't see it out there like you described....


You must have cause it was nice to see , We dident see a single boat in sight where we were, were you there saturday or sunday ,you can see the the same water on hiltons or other websites now i'm looking right at it.it is just a line from the steps to the west side of yellowgravel.Either that or we are just color blind .All four of us.

TIM


----------



## seeryfly (Jul 13, 2009)

Saturday...PM sent.....


----------



## SnapperSlapper (Feb 13, 2009)

Today, the steps were in green water. Clean green water, but green nontheless. Lots of schools of bonitos and hardtails. Probably some king mackeraltoo. Looked like good king mackeral water. It gets muddier south of the steps.


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

Sunday lots of nothing covered about 40 mils South of 131 and no weeds, lines, color changes/ Beautiful day but nothing on the fishing side of life.



:boo

Stressless


----------



## Fiver (Nov 6, 2008)

when you look at clorophyll maps, you can see some blue patches of water north of the steps..the pockets of blue water may be fairly small, but the chlorophyll maps are definitely backing up this report..the altimetry in that general areais at 0 isobars too which is a littlebetter than it has been in the past month and a half..it may be worth putting a spread out in that area if you are able to locate one of the pockets of good water....? Hopefully Hilton's will have a clear picture of that area before the weekend.


----------

